# Going about getting a class A L.T.C.



## irish17 (Jan 27, 2007)

I am a Cj student interested in an Aux police dept. They require to have a class A L.T.C. before applying to the department. My Question is, 
>what is the process like in order to apply,what are the classes like? And I am also concerned because when I was younger, my parents were in a nasty divorce, thus I have seen a psychologist just to talk about it. I was concerned that this might be a cause for rejection for a class A.
- Thanks for answering my Q's


----------



## HELPMe (Dec 17, 2004)

Well, if they Q5 you and you have a history of self mutilation etc then you prob wont get it. They dont look at medical records which i think that is what a shrink would fall under? Anyway its realy friggen simple walk to the front desk ask for an application. Thats it. They review your case and if you are slated for approval then you have to take an 8hr gun safety course. I got mine in about a month. The gun class was $140!!! I got raped but most are around 100-120.
Also be advised that a class A can have restrictions such as for employment only, target etc. I got mine all lawful no restrictions. Just tell them that you need a class A for you aux unit and they might make it all lawful purposes.


----------

